
Putin: Snowden can stay in Russia if he stops damaging USA - Libertatea
http://rt.com/news/putin-snowden-asylum-extradite-489/
======
brown9-2
Well, what's the point in letting him leak stuff to the media from Russia when
the Russian government could just get all those secrets from him anyway?

This isn't exactly a great benefit to the US either way...

